# Turmoil for USMC SOF



## Nate0331 (Jul 29, 2017)

Gentlemen, I posted about two years ago about attending A&S for MARSOC but since then I still haven't gotten my fair shot. I've been slotted to go to A&S 4 times since my last post but every time I get about a month out the 03xx monitor gets wind of it and shuts me down. He wont allow me to do the lat move of 0372 and I have no specific reason as to why not and without being able to lat move the MARSOC recruiters do not want me to attend A&S. MARSOC recruiters want me to go and say that once he approves me to do the lat move that I take precedence in the A&S pool meaning i get a seat no matter what. Now the 03xx monitor has given me web orders to 2/3 hawaii and i report in no later than 31OCT. I still have the desire to go MARSOC but my motivation is rapidly dwindling. I would not mind going to Recon or Snipers when i get to 2/3. I dont want to be GP anymore. Im tired of the basic shit. I'm confused as to what i should do in this situation and would like some guidance on the subject. If i cant go to MARSOC now will i be able to later? Im soon to pick up SGT and ive heard time starts ticking for MARSOC candidates if they are a sgt. Is there a BRC in hawaii? and does the A&S prep suffice as to preparing for BRC? If somebody on here can help me get to MARSOC i will do anything it takes. Im reaching out for help here because noone in my chain of command has the knowledge or the desire it seems like to help me get where i want to be. I'm on my own but i need help from someone with power? i guess for lack of a better term.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 29, 2017)

Request mast. And keep requesting it until you get your answer.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2017)

@Teufel and @Hillclimb


----------



## Teufel (Jul 29, 2017)

What's your MOS? Mast won't help if this is a monitor issue. Your monitor has to bless off on any last moves. Why is he shutting it down? Is your MOS short?


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll be back in Lejeune in a day or so. PM and we can link up if you want.


----------



## Stanimal (Aug 2, 2017)

Is the current monitor due to rotate?  Perhaps his replacement may see things in a different light.  Your resolve is being tested.  Stay the course, and don't give up.  Things get much harder _after_ you get your shot.  Trust me....this is the easy part.  Train hard and try not to get discouraged.  Things usually have a way of working themselves out.


----------

